# Проблема с установкой net-fs/samba-3.5.11

## S1av0k

Приветствую!

Проблема такая. Установка samba обрывается ошибкой. Гугление по данному вопросу ответов не дало. Хотелось бы услышать мысли и предложения, которые помогли бы мне разобраться, в чем дело, что я делаю не так.

Итак,

build.log:

http://pastebin.com/uYW6Tsh6

make.conf:

http://pastebin.com/RGvWbiqz

----------

## kovyrlo

Разобрались или нет еще?

----------

## TigerJr

 *S1av0k wrote:*   

> Приветствую!
> 
> Проблема такая. Установка samba обрывается ошибкой. Гугление по данному вопросу ответов не дало. Хотелось бы услышать мысли и предложения, которые помогли бы мне разобраться, в чем дело, что я делаю не так.
> 
> Итак,
> ...

 

попробуй поставить другую версию

----------

